# ICQ!!



## vcom (10. September 2004)

hallo!

kennt sich jemand mit icq aus?
von gestern abend auf jetzt hat er einfach so mal eben die kontaktliste gelöscht und das ist absolut scheiße!! kann man das wieder hinbiegen??

bin dankbar um jeden rat.....

vcom


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (10. September 2004)

Was ein Zufall... Genau das hat er bei mir auch getan und ich wollte gerade einen Thread starten...
kannst du eigentlich wieder Personen Adden??? Bei funzt das nämlich auch nicht mehr.

Wäre auch dankbar, wenn hier einer weiss woran das liegt, oder ob man das wiederherstellen kann.


----------



## vcom (10. September 2004)

ne kann ich auch net...
das ist ja noch viel schlimmer! aber  wenigstens bin ich net alleine 

vielleicht serverausfall oder so? ich guck mal auf der icq hp....

son shit man die ganzen nummern....


----------



## firewalker2k (10. September 2004)

Habt ihr ICQ 2004?

Mim DB-Administrator mal reparieren.


----------



## _Slayer_ (10. September 2004)

vcom am 10.09.2004 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ne kann ich auch net...
> das ist ja noch viel schlimmer! aber  wenigstens bin ich net alleine
> 
> vielleicht serverausfall oder so? ich guck mal auf der icq hp....
> ...




bei mir der gleiche scheiß....hab icq 4.1, 'n freund hat irgend 'n 2002, seine contacts sind noch da. >_<



> Habt ihr ICQ 2004?
> 
> Mim DB-Administrator mal reparieren.




ähm....wie meinen!? *g*


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (10. September 2004)

Dürfte kein Allgemeines Problem sein, da mein Bruder mit ICQ momentan keine Probleme hat...
Ich sehe das auch so, die Personen neu zu adden, wäre kein riesen Problem, aber das ich noch nicht einmal mehr adden kann ist blöd.


----------



## vcom (10. September 2004)

ich hab icq lite version 1.0!
und alles ist weg.... und ich kann keinen adden......


----------



## Timberlane (10. September 2004)

_Slayer_ am 10.09.2004 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> vcom am 10.09.2004 14:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mh, hatte das Problem auch schon des öfteren, das hat sich aber bisher immer erledigt sobald ich ICQ einfach neugestartet habe. Die Kontaktlisten-Daten werden doch eh bei ICQ gespeichert, oder? Zumindest hatte ich nach einer kompletten Neuformatierung meines Systems nach Eingabe meiner Nutzerdaten meine Kontaktliste noch...kann also sein dass der server im moment down ist?


----------



## Gunter (10. September 2004)

El-Chupakneebray am 10.09.2004 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Dürfte kein Allgemeines Problem sein, da mein Bruder mit ICQ momentan keine Probleme hat...
> Ich sehe das auch so, die Personen neu zu adden, wäre kein riesen Problem, aber das ich noch nicht einmal mehr adden kann ist blöd.


hurra, ich bin nicht der einzige, auch ich hab keine sau mehr in der liste drin. ich versuchs noch ein paar mal mit neustarten usw, hoffentlich ist das nur ein temporäres problem!

btw: hab icq lite 4.1


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (10. September 2004)

Ich hoffe, dass es so ist...
Nach dem ICQ bzw. Windows Neustart hatte ich meine Liste immer noch nicht.
Wenn das heute Abend nicht besser ist, werde ich mir wohl einen neuen Acc. machen... Vielleicht funzt es dann  

Edit: Ach ja interessant, ist vielleciht, dass ich bei mir Online bin, bei meinem Bruder angeblich nicht


----------



## vcom (10. September 2004)

ja genau die daten werden auf der nummer gespeichert......!

aber bei icq online wo soll ich da was machen? server down...ok aber warum dann net bei allen.....?

hab icq neugestartet und auch pc....beides nichts....


----------



## vcom (10. September 2004)

ja genau die daten werden auf der nummer gespeichert......!

aber bei icq online wo soll ich da was machen? server down...ok aber warum dann net bei allen.....?

hab icq neugestartet und auch pc....beides nichts....

ich probier jez mal eben icq 4 zu install obs dann geht.....


----------



## vcom (10. September 2004)

vcom am 10.09.2004 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ich probier jez mal eben icq 4 zu install obs dann geht.....



ne auch nach neuinstall nichts da.....


----------



## PrinzPorno (10. September 2004)

Ich dachte gerade dass das nur bei mir ein Fehler wäre.......

Noch mal Glück gehabt......


----------



## Runnaway (10. September 2004)

PrinzPorno am 10.09.2004 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte gerade dass das nur bei mir ein Fehler wäre.......
> 
> Noch mal Glück gehabt......



Glück gehabt?? Find ich nicht..hab aber genau dasselbe .... nix mehr da kann nix adden nix!   so find ich das nix glück!!


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (10. September 2004)

PrinzPorno am 10.09.2004 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte gerade dass das nur bei mir ein Fehler wäre.......
> 
> Noch mal Glück gehabt......



MHH... der THread ist zwar schon älter, aber  er lässt hoffen...
http://www.jiggle.de/index.php?contentUrl=http%3A//www.jiggle.de/vb/showthread.php%3Ft%3D13592


----------



## vcom (10. September 2004)

na dann hoff ich mal und geh was essen


----------



## Gunter (10. September 2004)

vcom am 10.09.2004 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> na dann hoff ich mal und geh was essen


die ICQ-server sind down, zumindest die von der lite 4.1. über icq2go komm ich auch nicht rein, da kommt ne fehlermeldung "server error"... also einfach abwarten, bis deren server wieder läuft.


----------



## ich98 (10. September 2004)

vcom am 10.09.2004 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> na dann hoff ich mal und geh was essen



also ich benutze die kostenlose Version von Trillian und bei mir geht alles wie immer.
ich98


----------



## vcom (10. September 2004)

Gunter am 10.09.2004 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> die ICQ-server sind down, zumindest die von der lite 4.1. über icq2go komm ich auch nicht rein, da kommt ne fehlermeldung "server error"... also einfach abwarten, bis deren server wieder läuft.



ok alles klar danke!


----------



## Rapt0r1 (10. September 2004)

bei mir ist das selbe problem
so eine scheiße
wenn es bei jemanden wieder geht schreibts mal bitte rein


----------



## haloyager (10. September 2004)

Bei mir funzt noch alles, aber laut ICQ ist keiner in meiner Kontaktliste online, was so gut wie unmöglich ist besonders Freitag nachmittag


----------



## SPEEDI007 (10. September 2004)

Ok,bin nicht der einzige.  
Am Abend sollte es wieder laufen.


----------



## gamesfan1988 (10. September 2004)

SPEEDI007 am 10.09.2004 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok,bin nicht der einzige.
> Am Abend sollte es wieder laufen.


mit trillian geht alles 
aber als ich formatiert hab waren meine nummern auch nicht wieder da als ich mich eingeloggt hab 
is das bei euch anders?


----------



## AK_EliteOrangensaft (10. September 2004)

Oh nein, ICQ funktioniert nicht mehr. Am Ende kommts noch so weit, dass ich mit meinen Freunden persoenlich sprechen muss... Bitte helft mir!


----------



## MCDenton (10. September 2004)

gamesfan1988 am 10.09.2004 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> SPEEDI007 am 10.09.2004 15:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nö ist bei mir nicht so!
Aber ich hatte bisher 4.1 Lite und den gleichen Fehler. 2003 Pro b hatte ich im August auch mal drauf und habs jetzt wieder. Die Nummern waren da auch weg, aber die Pro-Version hat alte Kontaktlisten gesichert....
Nur im Moment ist keiner On dh es bringt mir wenig......

Seit wann ist das denn? Gestern Abend um halb zehn gings noch
ciao


----------



## KlausB (10. September 2004)

bei mir  ist noch alles da, aber niemand online, hab' aber auch nur sechs Leute gespeichert
Version ist 2002a


----------



## Dropship (10. September 2004)

das problem is net neu....abwarten und tee trinken ihr bekommt eure listen schon wieder...

meine is auch weg....

Kommt zeit...kommt...liste


----------



## Der-Picknicker (10. September 2004)

Dropship am 10.09.2004 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> das problem is net neu....abwarten und tee trinken ihr bekommt eure listen schon wieder...
> 
> meine is auch weg....
> 
> Kommt zeit...kommt...liste


.. oder die Leute mit den weißen Kitteln


----------



## DrDeluxe (10. September 2004)

gamesfan1988 am 10.09.2004 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> SPEEDI007 am 10.09.2004 15:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also: Das Problem mit der Liste ist nicht neu und auch kein Einzelfall. Ihr müsst wahrscheinlich einfach nur warten, bis eure Liste wieder da ist. Bei Trillian werden die Nummern aber glaube ich auf der Festplatte gespeichert, also sind die immer verfügbar. Die kann man auch einfach sichern.
An alle die ICQ haben: Einfach warten.


----------



## Guldidi (10. September 2004)

hmmm, funzt noch imma nit!

Muss mal Gunta kontaktieren!


----------



## Max_Power (10. September 2004)

AK_EliteOrangensaft am 10.09.2004 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh nein, ICQ funktioniert nicht mehr. Am Ende kommts noch so weit, dass ich mit meinen Freunden persoenlich sprechen muss... Bitte helft mir!



na ja, wenns so einfach wäre, aber was wenn die alle 200-300km weg sind? oder man ihnen n link schicken will? selbst schriftlich is das schon n hass ohne past/copy, aber mit nem telefon? brr....

na ja, zum glück läuft LICQ über die alten ICQ-server und holt sich da die contacts. mir is das alles wurst mit ICQ4, sieht eh scheiße aus, find ich


----------



## Intelkiller (10. September 2004)

Guldidi am 10.09.2004 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm, funzt noch imma nit!
> 
> Muss mal Gunta kontaktieren!



na toll bei mir geht es auch nicht, ich hoffe die haben meine lsite noch das wird nicht einfach die ganzen leute wieder zu adden hatte so 20 mann drin die alle wichtig waren wegen browsergame und so


----------



## martin-w (10. September 2004)

boh das is ja wohl der größte abfuck .. ich mach mein icq an und was sehe ich .... NIX und ich hab kein bock das die penner von icq meine liste verschlampt haben    und ich kann nur hoffen das es en server problem is weil wenn nich dann muss ich fast jeden persöhnlich anrufen und ihn nach dr numma fragen.. naja adden kann ich ja auch nich .. ach man so en shice.. ich will wieder die gute alte zeit zurück!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheFlyer (10. September 2004)

Bei mir funzt  wieder alles. Hab Miranda, da ist die liste zum Glück auch lokal aufm Rechner gespeichert.


----------



## MoS (10. September 2004)

Gut zu wissen, dass ich nicht der einzige bin! Ich kann zwar online gehen, aber die Kontaktliste ist nicht mehr vorhanden. (ICQ4.1)


----------



## alex_neo (10. September 2004)

haloyager am 10.09.2004 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir funzt noch alles, aber laut ICQ ist keiner in meiner Kontaktliste online, was so gut wie unmöglich ist besonders Freitag nachmittag



Das Problem habe ich auch... Bei mir sind nur 3-4 Leute online, obwohl an diesem Wochentag und um diese Uhrzeit eigentlich ~20 online sein müssten. Bei meiner Schwester wird gar keiner als online angezeigt, wenn sie Online geht, auch ich nicht.

Icq2Go geht bei ihr auch nicht, ich würde also auf einen Fehler bei den ICQ Servern tippen. Da hilft dann wohl nur abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Weird_Sheep (10. September 2004)

MoS am 10.09.2004 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut zu wissen, dass ich nicht der einzige bin! Ich kann zwar online gehen, aber die Kontaktliste ist nicht mehr vorhanden. (ICQ4.1)



Hmm, meine Kontaktliste ist zwar noch da, aber niemand ist online.
(Ich kann mich jetzt nicht erinnern, wann das letzte Mal niemand aus meiner ICQ Liste online war  )

Einem Kumpel von mir gehts genauso, wir haben beide ICQ 2003Pro...


----------



## chodo (10. September 2004)

Weird_Sheep am 10.09.2004 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> MoS am 10.09.2004 17:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe gerade noch diesen Thread gelesen. Wie ich jetzt merke, ist bei mir auch alles weg. Ich habe allerdings die Hoffnung, dass dieses Problem serverseitig zum Wohle aller gelöst wird (verlustfrei, sozusagen)


----------



## LaFlow (10. September 2004)

haloyager am 10.09.2004 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir funzt noch alles, aber laut ICQ ist keiner in meiner Kontaktliste online, was so gut wie unmöglich ist besonders Freitag nachmittag



geht mir genauso.kann ich gar nichts wegen dem we abklären.und habe das telefonieren verlernt   tolle digitale welt


----------



## Reiner90 (10. September 2004)

hm hab ICQ Pro2003b, aba da sind "relativ" wenige on (25), sonst wärern um die Zeit 40-50 bei mir on


----------



## MoS (10. September 2004)

Also bei mir gehts jetzt wieder!


----------



## Gunter (10. September 2004)

Guldidi am 10.09.2004 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm, funzt noch imma nit!
> 
> Muss mal Gunta kontaktieren!


was los? hast eh meine handy-nummer, sei nicht so einfallslos! 

@die anderen: ich hab seine nicht, also ICH bin nicht einfallslos!


----------



## alienqueen (10. September 2004)

LaFlow am 10.09.2004 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> haloyager am 10.09.2004 15:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha, genauso geht's mir auch. Ich weiß nicht, was ich heute und morgen machen soll ^^ ... 
Hoffentlich geht es morgen wieder, damit wenigstens ein Tag "genutzt" wird


----------



## vcom (10. September 2004)

bei mir gehts immer noch nicht.....

ich probiers jetzt mal mit 2003b!
vlt geht das


----------



## vcom (10. September 2004)

ja damit gehts! aber sind auch zu wenige online....

aber die daten sind wenigstens noch da


----------



## JeanBaptisteBounford (10. September 2004)

Cool, ich auch ! Alle Kontakte weg.... *grummel*


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (10. September 2004)

ICQ2003b
alle kontakte zwar da aber eben offline, bis heut mittag ging es aber noch.
bin auf meinem alten account gewechselt(den ich vor 4jahren erstellt hatte) und da sind die normalen leute alle online


----------



## expredator (10. September 2004)

gott sei danke es funzt wieder. kontakt liste wieder da und die leute die on sein sollten sind auch on. *freu*


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (10. September 2004)

juhuu funzt wieder...


----------



## chodo (10. September 2004)

El-Chupakneebray am 10.09.2004 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> juhuu funzt wieder...


Gottseidank, ich hatte recht


----------



## vcom (11. September 2004)

jo cool alles wieder ok! gott sei dank....

jez werde ich die nummern aber erstmal sichern.... 

danke für eure hilfe und schönes wochenende


----------



## martin-w (11. September 2004)

jo bei mir gehts auch wieder .. aba es gibt en paar kleine macken .. ich kann zb nich die bilder anderer leute sehen.. naja egal hauptsache die leude sin wieda da   

mfg m4rt!n


----------



## fake-plastic-tree (11. September 2004)

hehe... Sowas passiert nicht, wenn man Trillian hat.^^  *werbung mach*


----------



## alex_neo (11. September 2004)

fake-plastic-tree am 11.09.2004 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> hehe... Sowas passiert nicht, wenn man Trillian hat.^^  *werbung mach*



Also mein Problem war Programmunabhängig, das lag an den ICQ Servern, da kann dann auch Miranda/Trillian nix mehr machen würd ich sagen   
Bei dem Problem mit dem Verschwinden der Contact List hast du allerdings recht  Ich bevorzuge allerdings Miranda


----------



## Der-Picknicker (11. September 2004)

Mal zwischendurch, gabs eigentlich eine offizielle Stellungsnahme von ICQ?


----------



## vcom (6. Oktober 2004)

Der-Picknicker am 11.09.2004 23:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal zwischendurch, gabs eigentlich eine offizielle Stellungsnahme von ICQ?



keine ahnung jedenfalls habe ich das selbe problem wieder und bin nicht der einzigste! scheiß dinger man!


----------



## fabo-erc (6. Oktober 2004)

holl dir halt mal miranda IM 

 http://www.miranda-im.org/   

da hast solche problem nischt....

fabo


----------



## soulsaver (6. Oktober 2004)

tja, imich hats auch erwischt. Leider schon zum zweiten mal und es geht net weg. Muss ich wohl warten aber ICQ wird sicherlich keine Stellungnahme geben, das passiert wohl sehr oft wenn man mal googled


----------



## vcom (6. Oktober 2004)

soulsaver am 06.10.2004 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> tja, imich hats auch erwischt. Leider schon zum zweiten mal und es geht net weg. Muss ich wohl warten aber ICQ wird sicherlich keine Stellungnahme geben, das passiert wohl sehr oft wenn man mal googled




joa gibts öfter mal, haben auch wieder alle....


----------



## MCDenton (6. Oktober 2004)

vcom am 06.10.2004 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> soulsaver am 06.10.2004 14:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh nein!!!! Ich sehs auf mich zukommen!!!!   
Aber ja als der Thread eröffnet wurde, hatte ich das Problem auch. Jetzt sind bei mir aber noch genug Leute on *gg*

Achja Leute von ICQ kommt ihr ned so leicht weg. Die meisten haben ICQ und snst keine Messenger. Ich habe und vllt 10% meiner ICQ-Freunde noch den Yahoo!-Messenger. Der ist verdammt gut und bietet vor allem mehr Funktionen. Trotzdem nicht zu viele


----------

